# Winter Tractor Maintenance Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower.... a extensive list.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/equipment/mechanics-corner-winter-tractor-maintenance?utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=110414_FGextra


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> From Progressive Forage Grower.... a extensive list.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/equipment/mechanics-corner-winter-tractor-maintenance?utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=110414_FGextra


I guess they want us to use the dealer to change the oils? The do it yourselfer can just check the oil? Ha ha ha......ha ha ha ha......ha. I don't need to be billed for 2 hours or more to do that.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Good post Mike glad you find this stuff very good and don't have to look for it myself you do it for us. LOL


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I guess they want us to use the dealer to change the oils? The do it yourselfer can just check the oil? Ha ha ha......ha ha ha ha......ha. I don't need to be billed for 2 hours or more to do that.


This is meant for the guy who jumps in and goes. Without checking anything. Ever.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> This is meant for the guy who jumps in and goes. Without checking anything. Ever.


Or know anything of warming and engine up before use and cooling it down after use


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I actually find it easier to pull equipment out a week or few days before its needed and go over it and fix, repair and service it

Anything that used regularly is serviced regularly as well as being observent when using it to know if any preventive matinence is needed


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are some winterizing tips from Agco to go along with this thread....might even be good for another ha ha. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/winterize-your-farm-equipment-in-5-steps-ben-potter/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

people that just jump in and go like my brother in law are why I start everything before the help show up.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

We all like to think of ourselves as very competent and sticking to suggested maintenance schedules, but the fact is, we all slip up, I know I do, lots of stuff to keep track of and very machine is diffeerent.

I keep a log attached to my oil sample printout for the tractors and those stay with the manuals in the filing cabinet with reminder stickers (btw Blackstome provides those and they are pretty nifty stickers for the opeating station.

On the implements I keep a record in a ziplock bag in the implement tool box....I still slip up ocassionally, I'm only human.

I saw a guy one time sieze an engine because he never checked hoses and a radiator hose let go and the engine locked up from overheating (was on a big truck...big bill) all for a minute's worth of lifting th hood and taking a look-see.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

An old mechanic once said when storing machinery is to turn it on just for a minute to rotate everything. This redistributes the grease in all the bearings to cover all the balls. See when the thing is running the grease turns into a liquid like gear oil just because things get warm. When the grease gets solid again its sitting at the bottom of the bearing. Now if the machine is sitting for a year condensation can happen to those top balls and cause some rusting. Which than causes pitting and bearing failure. Also a pressure washer around bearings is a big no no.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

ARD Farm said:


> We all like to think of ourselves as very competent and sticking to suggested maintenance schedules, but the fact is, we all slip up, I know I do, lots of stuff to keep track of and very machine is diffeerent.
> 
> I keep a log attached to my oil sample printout for the tractors and those stay with the manuals in the filing cabinet with reminder stickers (btw Blackstome provides those and they are pretty nifty stickers for the opeating station.
> 
> ...


You let me know when you are selling any of your equipment. Sounds like it is very well taken care of!


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

hog987 said:


> An old mechanic once said when storing machinery is to turn it on just for a minute to rotate everything. This redistributes the grease in all the bearings to cover all the balls. See when the thing is running the grease turns into a liquid like gear oil just because things get warm. When the grease gets solid again its sitting at the bottom of the bearing. Now if the machine is sitting for a year condensation can happen to those top balls and cause some rusting. Which than causes pitting and bearing failure. Also a pressure washer around bearings is a big no no.


Very easy to 'pressure washer equipment into oblivion'. Been there and did that. Clean don't mean servicable. I like to keep the pressure washer for cleaning the cars and decks..... let the rain wash off the chaff on hay tools. Tractors get PW'd but only sheet metal and only underneath when I change fluids. Kubby's like to have filters put in less than accessable locations or placees where replacing a filter equals a mess..


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

I pressure wash and wax my balers whether it's right or not. Good looking clean equipment means a lot to me.

Trey


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pressure washers are perfectly fine to use if one can use self control. Stay away from the bearings....simple as that. and if you need to wash near bearings simply BACK OFF while spraying. There is nothing better than a pressure washer for cleaning disc mowers....as long as you stay off bearing areas....it is all about self control. It does not have to be cleaned spotless....just clean.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vol said:


> Pressure washers are perfectly fine to use if one can use self control. Stay away from the bearings....simple as that. and if you need to wash near bearings simply BACK OFF while spraying. There is nothing better than a pressure washer for cleaning disc mowers....as long as you stay off bearing areas....it is all about self control. It does not have to be cleaned spotless....just clean.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Self control and the correct for the job, pressure washer tip. You don't need that pencil spray tip that cuts a 2x4 in half really. Most good pressure washers can be adjusted for less output too.

Back in the day before pressure washers, a hose and bucket of suds did fine. I still prefer that for 90% of wash jobs.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

treymo said:


> I pressure wash and wax my balers whether it's right or not. Good looking clean equipment means a lot to me.
> 
> Trey


I get razzed about waxing my stuff. Why not, a waxed finish is easier to clean. I let the cars go and wax the equipment.....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Air compressor work perfect for blowing chaff off balers


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

treymo said:


> I pressure wash and wax my balers whether it's right or not. Good looking clean equipment means a lot to me.
> Trey


Same except the waxing part I like clean not really the shiny part and most scrap we have doesn't have good enough paint.

I prefer tractors in their work clothes no worry for scratches and fading and such. I'd feel out of place with new paint. Equipment with new paint is nice though


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Same except the waxing part I like clean not really the shiny part and most scrap we have doesn't have good enough paint.
> 
> I prefer tractors in their work clothes no worry for scratches and fading and such. I'd feel out of place with new paint. Equipment with new paint is nice though


Around thse parts, thats referred to as.... 'A 5 gallon finish'...... 

Couple years back, I looked at a 4020 that was 'supposedly' restored, inside and out.... Got to looking closely under the hood and the clown didn't even clean off the old caked on grease, just shot a heavy JD Green right over it..... I didn't say a word, I passed wisely...... I'm sure some sucker bought it without looking. Not me.

You can't look inside (without a current oil analysis) but you sure can see a schlock job on the outside.....  .


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Speaking of paint, take a look at my avi. Looks like a new paint job right?..on top of the hood is faded badly and up by the steering wheel/fuel tank area is scratched badly. There are a bunch of other things that make me wish it could tell its stories


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> I get razzed about waxing my stuff. Why not, a waxed finish is easier to clean. I let the cars go and wax the equipment.....


I've found a good coat of wax once a year makes it look like new just by taking the air wand or leaf blower and blowing it off. Dust doesn't seem to stick to fresh wax.



Vol said:


> Pressure washers are perfectly fine to use if one can use self control. Stay away from the bearings....simple as that. and if you need to wash near bearings simply BACK OFF while spraying. There is nothing better than a pressure washer for cleaning disc mowers....as long as you stay off bearing areas....it is all about self control. It does not have to be cleaned spotless....just clean.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Personally I don't like to power wash anything late in the year, might be different in other parts of the country but except for planting tools most stuff when we are done with it is quite late in the year, power wash it and water is going to find it's way into all kinds of nooks and crannies and it will stay there in storage. Hay equipment, combines, etc get blown off very well, oiled, greased and parked till spring, they'll get power washed in the spring before use or during the summer when they can sit outside in the sun to fully dry.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I prefer to use the garden hose and a brush for the mud and muck removal. I make sure to grease prior to washing so water isn't as apt to seep into bearings. Air cleaning for most of thehaying and planting equipment. Grease is a lot cheaperthan parts to quote my father.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

hillside hay said:


> I prefer to use the garden hose and a brush for the mud and muck removal. I make sure to grease prior to washing so water isn't as apt to seep into bearings. Air cleaning for most of thehaying and planting equipment. *Grease is a lot cheaperthan parts to quote my father.*


Fathers are usually wiser.... from experience.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Check water in batteries...had one explode on the old NH L775 while it was on the charger


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> Fathers are usually wiser.... from experience.


Or watching experiences of others


----------

